# daytrip from Boston - Nantucket or Martha's Vineyard?



## learnalot (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone been to either or both? Which would you do if you had to choose one?  Thanks for any advoce.  I love TUG!


----------



## Conan (Jul 10, 2011)

Is this a summer excursion, and if so would you prefer a day at the beach or a day exploring in town?


----------



## learnalot (Jul 10, 2011)

Conan said:


> Is this a summer excursion, and if so would you prefer a day at the beach or a day exploring in town?



Hi Conan.  Yes, summer. We are actually in Boston this week. Just looking for a day trip with a change of pace. Ferry service is available to both with the Go Boston card.  Probably more exploring at a leisurely pace than hanging out at the beach.  Does that help?


----------



## DanM (Jul 10, 2011)

Martha's Vinyard. I believe it has more town(s) and places to see than Nantucket, and slightly more varied scenery. Nantucket is beautiful too, so you can't go wrong for a day. Rent bikes for touring in either place if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 10, 2011)

Unless you are going to fly to Nantucket, you should take a look at the times it takes to get there and back.  The ferry from Cape Cod to MV is 45 minutes, but the one to Nantucket is 2 hours and 15 minutes.  

I would pick Martha's Vineyard simply for that reason.  I've been there and really enjoyed it.  You get around on foot or bike and they have a small bus that takes you from town to town.


----------



## Craig (Jul 10, 2011)

*Nantucket*

Both the Steamship Authority and Hyline Cruise line offer a high speed ferry to Nantucket... 1 hour each way.  I would choose Nantucket over MV!


----------



## DianneL (Jul 10, 2011)

*Nantucket*

I have done both and found Nantucket more interesting.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 10, 2011)

So, I'm sure those answers made your decision so much easier.     I've never been to either, but both sound like lovely places to visit.


----------



## Helene4 (Jul 10, 2011)

There is a ferry from the wharf to Provincetown. Much less driving time.


----------



## Conan (Jul 10, 2011)

I've never done the ferry to Provincetown, but if it runs as described that makes more sense to me than a rushed visit to either island.

In choosing between islands, I'd say Nantucket because its downtown is accessible from the ferry and is easily walkable.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone.  I'll give an update after we decide and go.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nantucket OR Martha's Vineyard can be done in one day from Boston, but it will be a very long day for you.


Driving to Falmouth, New Bedford or Hyannis to catch the ferry is a long drive in itself. Then it's a 45 minute ferry trip to MV from Falmouth. To Nantucket: you can go by fast ferry (one hour) from Hyannis (expensive) or 2.5 hours from Hyannis on the slow ferry (less expensive).  They do give a military discount.

You can take an on island day tour and see most of the top things to see, but then you have to take the return ferry and the drive back to Boston.

There are flights from Boston, Hyannis and a few other airports. Not sure if Hanscom Field in Bedford has any flights there.


Yes, it can be done, but factor in the drive down & back, the R/T ferry rides, the tour, etc.

Oh, check out the ferry schedules so that you can plan your day. 

http://www.steamshipauthority.com/ssa/index.cfm

http://www.islandqueen.com/

http://www.mvol.com/directory/transportation/Ferries/


Provincetown is on Cape Cod and not on Martha's Vineyard or Nantucket, but can be reached by direct ferry from Boston. It is a nice ride and when I took it last time, we saw a whale !


http://www.provincetownfastferry.com/

Try Boston Harbor Cruises for their P-town ferry schedule.


----------



## javabean (Jul 15, 2011)

I'de go with the P-town ferry idea first, Nantucket second and Martha's Vineyard third, mostly because you'll see more of Cape Cod variety and you'll cover more ground in less time. I've only been once to Nantucket and MV and both are beautiful. P-town is funky but you would have the opportunity to travel out a bit and see the sand dunes and everything else the cape area has to offer.


----------

